# NTFS confusion



## balanga (Aug 26, 2014)

I would like to try and access files on an external hard disk which is NTFS formatted. Being new to FreeBSD I'm having difficulty working out how I can successfully mount the disk. There seems to be conflicting information as to what pkgs I need to install to get  NTFS support. Some posts suggest using ntfs-3g others mention fusefs-ntfs. It looks as though I've already installed and when trying to install fusefs-ntfs I get:


```
pkg-static: fusefs-ntfs-2014.2.15_2 conflicts with ntfsprogs-2.0.0_4 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/ntfscat
==============================================================================

NTFS-3G has been installed, for information, known issues and how to report
bugs see the FreeBSD README:
```

How do I uninstall ntfs-3g?


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2014)

`cd /usr/ports/sysutils/ntfsprogs && make deinstall clean`

or

`pkg remove sysutils/ntfsprogs`


----------



## balanga (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for that, I've now managed to install fusefs-ntfs, although this comment appears after the install:-

```
NTFS-3G has been installed, for information, known issues and how to report
bugs see the FreeBSD README:

/usr/local/share/doc/ntfs-3g/README.FreeBSD
```

but there is no such file....

The only problem now is to work out how to mount the NTFS partition on da0

Any hints would be appreciated


```
# gpart show
=>       34  312581741  ada0  GPT  (149G)
         34          6        - free -  (3.0K)
         40        128     1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
        168  304086904     2  freebsd-ufs  (145G)
  304087072    8388608     3  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
  312475680     106095        - free -  (52M)

=>       34  500118125  ada1  GPT  (238G)
         34  500118125        - free -  (238G)

=>       34  500118125  diskid/DISK-000000001311036F2FDC  GPT  (238G)
         34  500118125                                    - free -  (238G)

=>        63  1953525101  da0  MBR  (932G)
          63  1953520065    1  ntfs  (932G)
  1953520128        5036       - free -  (2.5M)

=>        63  1953525101  diskid/DISK-2GHH1TBP  MBR  (932G)
          63  1953520065                     1  ntfs  (932G)
  1953520128        5036                        - free -  (2.5M)
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2014)

README - look in  sysutils/fusefs-ntfs if the option DOCS is ON.
------------
I make a directory /media/extern. 


and put in my /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/da0s1      /media/extern   ntfs    rw,noauto,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g,late 0 0
```

if you want mount as normal user:

```
chown user:wheel /media/extern
```
add groups operator and wheel to your normal user 

in your /etc/rc.conf:

```
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
```

in your/etc/devfs.rules:

```
[localrules=5]
add path 'da*' mode 0660 group operator
```

in your /etc/sysctl.conf

```
vfs.usermount=1
```


have a look if your harddisk is "there" - `camcontrol devlist`

`sudo mount /media/extern`


----------

